# Male Hormone Modulation Therapy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The age-reversal premise we are espousing is the subject of three books written by highly respected medical doctors. These books provide a persuasive compilation of research findings and clinical experience to document the safety and efficacy of using this approach to treat aging. The books fail, however, to provide an aggressive therapeutic plan of action. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

